
Y Combinator president Sam Altman is stepping down - axiomdata316
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/08/y-combinator-president-sam-altman-is-stepping-down-amid-a-series-of-changes-at-the-accelerator/
======
greenyoda
Discussion of original source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19342184](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19342184)

------
barbecue_sauce
Is it weird that I read Hacker News constantly, but rarely ever even think
about Y Combinator?

~~~
acct1771
No, that's their intention.

To be able to keep a pulse and their finger on some of the longest tails in
the marketplace (sentiment here), without that being obvious.

To a much more extreme extent, the people behind moderation on reddit.

------
mattmaroon
Sam did a great job. Can't wait to see what comes next.

------
csours
I'm really bad at reading tea leaves, what does this mean?

------
0x8BADF00D
What a terrible decision to move to SF. Why not move somewhere that really
needs it, like Detroit?

~~~
sneak
Detroit has terrible weather and worse infrastructure. I grew up there and
going back for even a few days is incredibly annoying compared to even a tier-
two city like LV or Philadelphia, which at least have things going for them.

Detroit only makes sense if you like drinking or sports; there is nothing else
to do there.

~~~
flog
Terrible weather and infrastructure? You haven't been to SF recently then.

~~~
gautamdivgi
At least the weather would be better, no? I’m in Chicago and had to bear the
brunt of that ridiculous polar vortex at -29F. I’m sure Detroit had to as
well.

